# Grrr... Happy New Year



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

To the 51 people who have already text me this...

When the Clock Strikes 12 with the midnight bell, 
I am not going to join the texting hell

so here is my message to those I hold dear,
have a great night and a happy new year!

Grrrrrrr....................................


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

If I knew your mobile then I would be publishing it here just to pi$$ you off :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks rich its 078.....

Nah not that drunk


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Happy New Year.  [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> Thanks rich its 078.....
> 
> Nah not that drunk


265... :lol:


----------

